# Is there a twin turbo 350Z in development by Nissan?



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

That's the model of Z that I'm waiting for. I love the look of the track pack cars with the 18" wheels and the Brembo brakes but 287bhp just isn't cutting it for me. I would love to see a higher line version come out as mentioned with TT's and probably making around 400bhp. It would be competitive with a Z06 vette and even a Mustang Cobra but hopefully priced below them. If it comes out my Formula could be saying bye-bye.

Tony


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No the 350Z is not stated to be puting turbos or superchargers on their cars anytime soon.

Go out and buy a TT kit or Stillen Supercharger if you want boost.


----------



## G-SPOT (Apr 9, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> No the 350Z is not stated to be puting turbos or superchargers on their cars anytime soon.
> 
> Go out and buy a TT kit or Stillen Supercharger if you want boost.


Yeah they got kit. I was station in Japan when they first came out. And by the time I left I did see a few. I think that they where a Greddy 350Z. Not sure if i saw any NISMO 350Z's. But I think that they have one out now. But only in Japan.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

G-SPOT said:


> Yeah they got kit. I was station in Japan when they first came out. And by the time I left I did see a few. I think that they where a Greddy 350Z. Not sure if i saw any NISMO 350Z's. But I think that they have one out now. But only in Japan.


Nope your wrong...unless it is aftermarket there are no F/I Z33s. Nismos S-Tune and R-Tune are both NA. 

There will be no F/I for the Z33. It is not in development and will remain that way.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

what about the brand new concept nissan skyline, which looks like a cross between the 350z and infiniti.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

NoTTaSIN said:


> what about the brand new concept nissan skyline, which looks like a cross between the 350z and infiniti.


It will be turbocharged...as far as engine it is still kind of questionable.


----------



## G-SPOT (Apr 9, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Nope your wrong...unless it is aftermarket there are no F/I Z33s. Nismos S-Tune and R-Tune are both NA.
> 
> There will be no F/I for the Z33. It is not in development and will remain that way.



My mistake.... :cheers:


----------

